# Plastic Water Tank Hunting Blinds



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

So I've convinced myself that I'm going to be making some permanent hunting blinds out of large plastic water tanks, like the 1000 gallon vertical ones. I've seen plenty of other examples online, but wanted to see if any ATers have any personal experience with the building of a water tank blind. Or, do you have some other/better ideas for homemade blinds? My original plan was going to be good old fashioned treated wood until I got the idea for the tank blinds.

Something like this: http://discussions.texasbowhunter.com/forums/showthread.php?t=385442


----------



## brenth (Sep 11, 2011)

Check out the GhostBlind Octagon. I’ve had one out for three years now and it’s still holding up great and in excellent shape. I also think you would have less money into it. You would need to make a floor for it though.


----------



## Toxarch01 (Nov 18, 2017)

Before you buy anything from GhostBlind, go to any commercial sign shop and tell them what you are looking for. They can get you the same thing for 1/4 the price or better. Corrugated plastic sheets are 5 for $11 at Staples. That's all Ghost Blind stuff is with a skin and cheap hinges/seams.


----------



## Bodyd (Sep 20, 2010)

I made a blind out of a vertical plastic water tank. Used a jig saw to cut windows and a door. I put hinges on the door and made sliders out of u shaped metal for the windows. I didn't paint it or anything and wore white when I was in it. I did shoot a nice buck out of it the one late season I hunted with a muzzleloader. I left it out all bow season but nothing seemed to come close. I didn't hunt it too much though. Nobody stole it either!


----------



## kcladnier (Sep 19, 2017)

Interesting.


----------



## tsapp51 (Dec 5, 2014)

I made one out of a 1500 gallon tank. Cut windows and a door with a cordless circular saw. Used thin plexiglass for windows. I hinged some vertical windows and used some of the plastic that I had cut out to make slides for some horizontal windows. I set it on a 2-wheeled trailer so it I can move it to different areas.


----------



## brenth (Sep 11, 2011)

Toxarch01 said:


> Before you buy anything from GhostBlind, go to any commercial sign shop and tell them what you are looking for. They can get you the same thing for 1/4 the price or better. Corrugated plastic sheets are 5 for $11 at Staples. That's all Ghost Blind stuff is with a skin and cheap hinges/seams.


Sorry to hear you are so down on the Octagon Ghostblind, but for a little over $400 I personally think this blind is great. It has outlasted several of my pop up blinds and offers a lot more room.
I searched and couldn't find the 5/$11 sheets at staples other than small sheets that would require quite a few to build one the size of the Octagon plus you also would have the expense of building a frame for it also.


----------



## Toxarch01 (Nov 18, 2017)

brenth said:


> Sorry to hear you are so down on the Octagon Ghostblind, but for a little over $400 I personally think this blind is great. It has outlasted several of my pop up blinds and offers a lot more room.
> I searched and couldn't find the 5/$11 sheets at staples other than small sheets that would require quite a few to build one the size of the Octagon plus you also would have the expense of building a frame for it also.


I'm glad you are happy with your blind. I was just offering up a cheap alternative in case someone wanted to DIY their own blind out of the same material.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Today I scored a free 1500 gallon tank. Well, the farmer said we can trade for a 6 pack of beer. I’ll probably give him a case! It should be a good start. Now I just need to locate a few more.


----------



## Bodyd (Sep 20, 2010)

Mine was free from a farmer too. Actually 2 were given to me, my son used one for ice fishing and the other I made into a blind. Good luck on your project.


----------



## Johnpryor (Sep 19, 2017)

Cool idea


----------



## YoungGuns (Apr 9, 2009)

Anyone have pictures of one done?


----------

